# Brand/Boot Loyalty?



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Just wanted to get a topic going about Boot Loyalty. It seems like the perfect boot is hard to come by and hangin on to them is even a tougher feat. So I'm asking, has anyone found that perfect boot that they've stuck by for season after season?

I found mine last season, Nike Zoom DK's. So good I bought a second pair for when my first pair kicks the bucket.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

thirty two tm 2's. wore my brothers pair since 08 then bought my own in '12 after other boots werent doing it for me.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

Mammoth Is sponsored by 32 and the Park crew all wear custom TM2's and they swear by them. I really want to grab a pair just to try out


----------



## Rance P (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been a Nike head since I was a kid. I'm currently enjoying my Nike Zoom Dk's and would probably get another pair if I had to. But I did try on some 32's a couple of years ago and those were pretty comfy and would probably be my next option.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

32 TM2.

My first boots were 32 Prion. Too soft, but really nice. I still use them on chill days with the wife and kid. Then got TM2's... no need to ever buy a different boot; you can do anything on them. Will get TM2's again when these bite it.

Edit: Ha! hadn't seen the other TMtwoers ^ up there... But yeah, awesome boots.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Took me a fair few years to find boots that I love, wearing the Nike zoom ites and they're as comfortable as wearing slippers. I'm gonna look at the lunarendor when those give up.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I am a very inexperienced rider, but I love the TM2s as well. Super comfortable.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Burton Driver X had a few pairs in a row now...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

32 tm-two by now you all realize this is the boot to rule all boots if it happens to fit.

I think I'll grab another pair this summer.

trad lacing ftw


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Burton Driver X had a few pairs in a row now...


Burton ions. On my 4 th pair now.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Once you find a boot that fits your feet and doesn't hurt it, stick to it.

Took me a few tries but I finally found DC Judges and decided to buy another pair when it went on sale. I love it because the boa for the top and bottom are separate and don't share a common area(like the ankles). Also fits my wide feet perfectly.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Loyal with Ride Cadence - due to lack of alternatives.
It's the only stiff women's boot with upper/lower boa available here so far. Guess, I'm lucky that it fits very well .
Seems a small niche, otherwise, more models would exist... but according to the local shop, the stock was very rapidly sold out, there is a demand for such boots here, locally, what makes me hope that other brands will come with models. We'll see.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Another 32 fan boy. Rode the Prion for 1 season. They were super comfortable but too soft. I then picked up a pair of 32 Juhyos. Love the way they feel. This will be my third season on them and they're still holding up. I wish they didn't stop making them. I really dig the styling of them too.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Had some new K2 Raiders last year, very comfortable but the BOA knob broke off and the plastic part that is sewn in to the boot is cracked. However they are not the warmest boots. Sent to K2 to repair or replace under warranty.

After the K2's broke I got burton rulers, which are nice and warm and comfortable at first, I really like the lacing system on the Rulers it is easy to get them tight, but they hurt the outside edge of my lead foot really bad after a few runs no matter how tight or loose I lace them.

I can't wait to get the K2's back from warranty repair/replacement since they don't hurt my feet.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I started out with Burton Rulers which were nice so I bought a second pair when the first wore out. I then went to pair of Burton SLX with the speed lacing system which were nice and rode them for about 5 seasons - they're still in good condition. I bought a pair of 32 Focus Boa's late last season and they are a little wide for my foot - especially in the toe box. I ride Flow bindings and the 32's outsole was a bit bulky and didn't fit very well either. At that point I decided to buy a pair of Flow Talon Focus boots and they are by far the most comfortable boots I've ever owned and they fit my bindings like a glove. I didn't get a chance to get out on them before the season ended but I'm fairly positive that I've found what I've been looking for.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Been Lovin my Nike DK's!!!!!

Most probable that the next pair will be another!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Been riding K2 boots for years. Just wish the Thraxis was stiffer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Another 32 fan boy. Rode the Prion for 1 season. They were super comfortable but too soft. I then picked up a pair of 32 Juhyos. Love the way they feel. This will be my third season on them and they're still holding up. I wish they didn't stop making them. I really dig the styling of them too.


I think the Juhyos are a sweet boot, I too think they should've kept makin' them.

What size Lucky? I have a virtually brand new pair I don't need.


TT


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Only on my second pair of boots in 5 years. Haven't rode on these yet, but I think they will work well. First pair was burton poachers and the new pair is burton rulers. AND I AM NOT A BURTON GUY! that's the only thing burton that I have.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I just picked up a pair of K2 Darko's that fit like a glove.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> Mammoth Is sponsored by 32 and the Park crew all wear custom TM2's and they swear by them. I really want to grab a pair just to try out


You realize this is the opposite of how to shop for a boot, and that just means their marketing worked on you? Note: they ride them because they are paid to, not because they chose to.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*fail*



jtg said:


> You realize this is the opposite of how to shop for a boot, and that just means their marketing worked on you? Note: they ride them because they are paid to, not because they chose to.


oooo marketing ooooo 

team favorite boot for over a decade, obviously the most noted in just a few posts here, seems like a pretty good place to start.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> oooo marketing ooooo
> 
> team favorite boot for over a decade, obviously the most noted in just a few posts here, seems like a pretty good place to start.


I would agree with this as well. Of course SK and others here kno, "I know squat!" So I'll ask what may be "The Stupid Question!"

Does it seem reasonable for team riders, any Pro, or someone who's livelyhood depends on their riding skill,... Would they really wear an ill fitting, uncomfortable, or poor performing boot just because they were paid to?

With all the importance we place on "getting the right boot with the right fit?" ...Just for recreational purposes? Would the "Pro's" place less importance on that?

(....If the answer is Yes? The only thing I can figure is the "Brand" must spend a fortune providing them with a truly custom fit, one off pair!) :dunno:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I would agree with this as well. Of course SK and others here kno, "I know squat!" So I'll ask what may be "The Stupid Question!"
> 
> Does it seem reasonable for team riders, any Pro, or someone who's livelyhood depends on their riding skill,... Would they really wear an ill fitting, uncomfortable, or poor performing boot just because they were paid to?
> 
> ...


This does not make sense to me. Just like us 'regular' riders, professionals have different foot shapes, different preferences for flex and tightening different parts of the boot, etc. 
I seriously doubt one boot works best for all of them. In fact, your statement about "getting the right boot with the right fit" would suggest the opposite conclusion...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

99% (actual number may vary ) of the fit comes from the liner and/or customization. If you're a pro or park staff, you ussually have more access to this than the avg weekend warrior.... so when you see a bunch of guys wearing the same "boots", all you see is the shell, you dont really know what's going on inside.

So yea if you're an avg guy going into a shop, just get the boot that fits the best.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I think the Juhyos are a sweet boot, I too think they should've kept makin' them.
> 
> What size Lucky? I have a virtually brand new pair I don't need.
> 
> ...


9.5 - Are they the grey w/ yellow stitching color-way?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Flow hylite and talon. Rode the hylite for 2 years and rode talons now for the last year. My season is probably a little different than the vast majority of posters here. Riding over 150 or 200 days is hard on boots especially when your a monster.... 

They are expensive but they last the season. They are stiff but super comfortable and fit my long wide thin foot well. Dual boa FTW. Flow also has warrantied them and my bindings with great service, except one time that slipped through the cracks.

My son also went to talons last season from 4 years on 32 boots. He also rides 200days or more a season. Usually he eats through at least 2 pairs of boots a season and complains about wet or cold feet on occasion. After switching to talons, he is in love. This season we are going to ride apex boots(a snowboard boat made to ski boot with an external fitted cage). They were designed by the people that made the hylite and talons and are quote stiff, which we like. Plus they could be a dual sport boot, if you did that ski thing..... The Company wants wants to see if they can do a cross sport type of boot. You can also use them to skin up then hard boot down.....


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Been riding New Balance/686 for a while now.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I would agree with this as well. Of course SK and others here kno, "I know squat!" So I'll ask what may be "The Stupid Question!"
> 
> Does it seem reasonable for team riders, any Pro, or someone who's livelyhood depends on their riding skill,... Would they really wear an ill fitting, uncomfortable, or poor performing boot just because they were paid to?
> 
> ...


This isn't unique to any one sport, and the answer is that in the end it's not the equipment that makes you a winner, its the money people pay you to wear their stuff that does . If it were the case you would only have one brand that the pro golfers used, every NASCAR race would be won by one manufacturer, all baseball players would use the same bat/glove brand, etc, etc.

And I'm sure there are a plethora of ways to work with you to get to not kill your feet the end of the day.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Northwave decades FTW  Very comfortable, stiff, well built and with my up to 20 days a season I dunno when i will need a new pair  .


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> oooo marketing ooooo
> 
> team favorite boot for over a decade, obviously the most noted in just a few posts here, seems like a pretty good place to start.


Actually, just about everyone who does any research and actually tries on boots knows that thirtytwo are a pretty bad place to start. Because they're abnormally wide. Some people have wide feet, so that is good for them. But not that many people. Statistically, a thirtytwo is going to be highly unlikely to fit a given person well. Unless your feet took the shape of your favorite forum poster's opinions.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

jtg said:


> Actually, just about everyone who does any research and actually tries on boots knows that thirtytwo are a pretty bad place to start. Because they're abnormally wide. Some people have wide feet, so that is good for them. But not that many people. Statistically, a thirtytwo is going to be highly unlikely to fit a given person well. Unless your feet took the shape of your favorite forum poster's opinions.


except for the TM-2, which is one of their narrowest models.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

being a favorite poster is pretty nice, not gonna lie.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The best boots are the ones that fit you best. For me out of the box, that was always Salomon F22s but the damn things have zero insulation and turn your feet into ice cubes. Hopefully Celsius Climates with Remind Solution liners will he the new answer.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

alchemy said:


> except for the TM-2, which is one of their narrowest models.


Hmmm that's what I thought. I don't see them "abnormally" wide at all. I have pretty average (actually on the side of skinny) feet and no major issues. 

To be honest, most boot brands fit me well, but i am super sensitive to pressure points. I buy boots in person and ussually try as many as possible; not out of an immense choice as a shop like Evo, but decent selection between 2-3 shops with different brands...

Really, to each their own. There's so much choice and so many different types of feet... not to mention you can do almost anything with the liners, inserts, insoles etc


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> 9.5 - Are they the grey w/ yellow stitching color-way?


That's the color way, but they're a size 9:dunno:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Flow hylite and talon. Rode the hylite for 2 years and rode talons now for the last year. My season is probably a little different than the vast majority of posters here. Riding over 150 or 200 days is hard on boots especially when your a monster....
> 
> They are expensive but they last the season. They are stiff but super comfortable and fit my long wide thin foot well. Dual boa FTW. Flow also has warrantied them and my bindings with great service, except one time that slipped through the cracks.
> 
> My son also went to talons last season from 4 years on 32 boots. He also rides 200days or more a season. Usually he eats through at least 2 pairs of boots a season and complains about wet or cold feet on occasion. After switching to talons, he is in love. This season we are going to ride apex boots(a snowboard boat made to ski boot with an external fitted cage). They were designed by the people that made the hylite and talons and are quote stiff, which we like. Plus they could be a dual sport boot, if you did that ski thing..... The Company wants wants to see if they can do a cross sport type of boot. You can also use them to skin up then hard boot down.....


Part of the reason I went to check out a cheap brand new pair of HYLITES was because, you're a monster.:bowdown:

Stiff booties, that don't turn into comfy slippers after a month, are hard to find.
Plus nowadays, those stiff booties, are $300 bucks & up.

It's not like I can afford to buy a pair that much only to find out they turn to mush after 10 times.

That's like 8 or pairs of boots @ around $2000.

I love my HYLITES, they are fuckin' stiff.
Got maybe 20-30 days on em.
They haven't softened up at all, so I don't really see them gettin' sloppy ever?

Since I strictly shop on Craigslist for gear.

First I find the brand new boot in my size, gotta be cheap too.

Then I do the research, if it meats the criteria, I'll go try it on.

I can't afford brand new top of the line boots from a store or over the interwebz

But I can afford those exact same brand new boots on Craigslist:yahoo:

Not sure how much the HYLITES are normally?

Pretty sure they are more than double the $100 bucks I paid though.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*not judgin...*

hey TT, you get condoms and undies from c-list too?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been riding 32 for 8 years or so and I'm happy enough with their boots that I bought new TM2s last week.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Part of the reason I went to check out a cheap brand new pair of HYLITES was because, you're a monster.:bowdown:
> 
> Stiff booties, that don't turn into comfy slippers after a month, are hard to find.
> Plus nowadays, those stiff booties, are $300 bucks & up.
> ...



TT
Do what i Did call flow cust support around xmas time
and chat with them, tell them u are on a budget and looking for last years models complain about the other competiters boots.... and how they are you last shot. If you paint a nice story
hopefully they will send u a code that give u wholesale price 


I wound up getting a pair of hylites last year because I called them to find a pair of fuse xe from 2013, because of all my frustrations with the other rear entry bindings. they couldn't find me the 2013 model anywhere so the cust guy gave me an early xmas present of a "BRO Code" that allowed me to buy 2 of everything on their site for close to wholesale. I wound up buying just nx2-se and and the hylite boots.

I agree with Argo on those boots. While I am no where near Argo's skill and time per season, my wide toe box feet know what is comfortable, and those boots rock.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

good thread, boothunting this week actually. have a fairly wide , fairly flat foot. the TM2 seem like they would be great, Evo only has size 8 though....I'll be loyal as shit when i find something that really works


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> I would agree with this as well. Of course SK and others here kno, "I know squat!" So I'll ask what may be "The Stupid Question!"
> 
> Does it seem reasonable for team riders, any Pro, or someone who's livelyhood depends on their riding skill,... Would they really wear an ill fitting, uncomfortable, or poor performing boot just because they were paid to?
> 
> ...


Yeah they do. If you are paid to rock a companies product you sometimes have to suffer. Adidas is one of the biggest examples of this. Their boots just fucking suck. I've never put a boot on that made me feel like I was pigeon toed till I put those piles of shit on. 



jtg said:


> Actually, just about everyone who does any research and actually tries on boots knows that thirtytwo are a pretty bad place to start. Because they're abnormally wide. Some people have wide feet, so that is good for them. But not that many people. Statistically, a thirtytwo is going to be highly unlikely to fit a given person well. Unless your feet took the shape of your favorite forum poster's opinions.


Best boots the one that fits your foot. 32 has various fits across the board depending on which liner you go with, also a Team 2 from 3 years ago is going to be a lot different than this up coming seasons version. When you change a factory the fits change.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I assumed that the title and OP of the thread sort of assume boot fit at the start. Comfort is where most of us are gonna get that loyalty, followed by durability. Knocking someone else's choice here is pretty silly, I mean I left the guys alone who said "NIKE" lol.

Happens to be that the Denver 32 rep is a pretty good friend and I wear 9's (he has 100000 pair of 9s). Aftermarket footbeds and bootfitting ftw.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Salomon. /end thread (for me anyway).


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

aftermarket custom footbeds are the key


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

I wore a pair of Morrows for 10 years. Great pair till I tried on some Burton Motos. 

Wow, how boots have changed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jtg said:


> Actually, just about everyone who does any research and actually tries on boots knows that thirtytwo are a pretty bad place to start. Because they're abnormally wide. Some people have wide feet, so that is good for them. But not that many people. Statistically, a thirtytwo is going to be highly unlikely to fit a given person well. Unless your feet took the shape of your favorite forum poster's opinions.


When they got redesigned 3 or 4 years ago that changed. They are now an average width boot for the most part.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I had been riding Burton boots since the original Burton Comp boot, circa 1989 maybe? Then 3 years ago I decided to try a different brand. I went with K2 and the T1 DBs. Super comfortable, the right stiffness (I prefer more stiff), and I liked the BOA system. However, they just were not durable. Last season was my 3rd season and the 3rd pair of them. Each pair began falling apart the first season riding them and had to be replaced. Now, I'm not a 60+ day a season rider - I get maybe 20 days per year total with our Ohio winters. So this year, I'm going back to Burton. They've always worked very well for me.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> When they got redesigned 3 or 4 years ago that changed. They are now an average width boot for the most part.


Ok, this must be the TM2 only then, because the two or three models that I tried this year and last were gigantic compared to anything else.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my tm-two is significantly narrower in the forefoot compared to my lashed. its not a stiffness rating thing either.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> When they got redesigned 3 or 4 years ago that changed. They are now an average width boot for the most part.


I sincerely hope that's not true of their entire model line up!! 32's have been the only boots I've found that can accomodate my wide or high volume instep. 

I bought a pair of Salomon Factions in spring of '12, **edit**_(might have been spring of '13 Have to check.)_:dunno: They were a comfortable fit for my foot, but I don't care for them for other reasons. Only wore them on the hill less than 4 -5 times. And went back in for my 32's after a run or two ea. and every time. 

32's just seemed to work better with my feet, as well as my boards n bindings!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It is. If the new shape doesn't work try Ride, K2, or DC.


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Having previously had a pair of Salomons, I got a pair of Burton Rulers a couple years ago. Honestly, they've probably made me a Burton boot buyer for life. Didn't need breaking in, fit great straight out of the box, super comfortable all day long, plus footprint reduction which helps when you are a US12 like me.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm on my second pair of Northwave Decade SLs. Certainly not a mainstream boot but I can't fault them.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

It's not exactly brand loyalty, more chance but i have only owned burton boots. The first pair were hails that i hated and suffered through years of pain with. I got them online at a steep discount. Turned out to be a bad idea. Last summer i decided to pop into a snowboard shop i am not usually near and check out their selection. I had a few different boots in mind(k2 thraxxis, salamon malamute were a couple of them). The guy i talked to told me he had a pair of last years burton drivers in my size. I tried them on and was suprised by how comfortable they were and that they were softer than i expected. Picked them up for $100 off msrp, rode them all last year, love them.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> It is. If the new shape doesn't work try Ride, K2, or DC.


Wait, what? Now you're saying K2 are wide?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess you could say I'm loyal to the Ride Big Foot boot since I've bought two pairs in a row. I'm not loyal by choice though. They are the only production boot that comes in my shoe size.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I sincerely hope that's not true of their entire model line up!! 32's have been the only boots I've found that can accomodate my wide or high volume instep.
> 
> I bought a pair of Salomon Factions in spring of '12, **edit**_(might have been spring of '13 Have to check.)_:dunno: They were a comfortable fit for my foot, but I don't care for them for other reasons. Only wore them on the hill less than 4 -5 times. And went back in for my 32's after a run or two ea. and every time.
> 
> 32's just seemed to work better with my feet, as well as my boards n bindings!


I have high arches and a really wide 11.5. With that said I've had two pairs of Salomon Malamutes fit my feet well. No pressure spots, not numbness or pains. Boot softened up a bit around 50 days, but that's also splitting in them. Stiff ass boot.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been riding for 8 years and have owned 2 pairs of burton hails. Don't know if they are the best but they are comfortable for me and get the job done. My last pair only lasted 2 seasons (~230 days )but I put a ton of miles on them skinning and dirt hiking. I'll probably get another pair this year since I know they fit, I can find them cheap and don't want to deal with the trial and error of finding new ones. However the 2015 Uggz look pretty sweet... 

So ya I'd say I have boot brand loyalty.


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

<3 Nike boots. I love my Nike Zoom Kaiju's best fitting and most comfortable boots I have ever ridden. Put about 65 days on them last year and they are by far the best boots I have ever worn. This is coming from someone who has ridden DC and 32 boots previously. Never thought I would ride Nike boots of all things but damn once I had them slipped on I was sold. :dunno:


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

32 Lashed for the win


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Maierapril said:


> *Boots that fit your feet* for the win


fixed it for you.


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

alchemy said:


> fixed it for you.



Perfect answer


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

alchemy said:


> fixed it for you.


Haha well for me they do fit :yahoo:


----------



## Nein11 (Oct 4, 2012)

Salomon: Malamute, Malamute, F22, Malamute. Fit and flex just what I want.

Rode Burton and K2 before those and never got better than meh.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> Been riding New Balance/686 for a while now.


I had a pair two seasons ago that were the most comfortable fucking boots on my planet. Unfortunately, they fell apart, the return rate was apparently ridiculous according to my shop, and the 686/NB partnership ended.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

HurtonBair said:


> I had a pair two seasons ago that were the most comfortable fucking boots on my planet. Unfortunately, they fell apart, the return rate was apparently ridiculous according to my shop, and the 686/NB partnership ended.


Yeah I have had 3 different sets. Newest being 12/13' 580 Boa which broke on me this past year after maybe 20days. I didn't try and return them just fixed them myself.My first pair had over 100days on them and still going. I didnt know partnership ended, guess I'll have to find some new boots


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm on my third pair of Burton Hails, also had a pair of Grails. They just fit the best and I like the traditional laces.


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

Thirty two lashed crab grab. Best boot ever. And by the way never by burton boots, I like there boards and the cartel bindings but the boot fell apart in one season with only twenty two days riding.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Cmac_spartan said:


> Thirty two lashed crab grab. Best boot ever. And by the way never by burton boots, I like there boards and the cartel bindings but the boot fell apart in one season with only twenty two days riding.


lol jesus, where the fuck did you go to school?


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

Cornell actually


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

LOL. It shows.


----------



## Cmac_spartan (Aug 31, 2014)

*buy, is that better. jeez man its just autocorrect.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Cmac_spartan said:


> *buy, is that better*?* jeez man*,* it*'*s just autocorrect.


punctuation is nice.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

"there boots" ?

Cornell is supposed to be "little ivy".


----------

